# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  "Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!"... ili hoće?-2

## Mamasita

_ovo je nastavak prvog dijela topica_ *"Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!"... ili hoće?-1*



Koliko god se sastav mlijecne formule mijenjao od 1922. g, jos mu uvijek nisu uspjeli dodati majcin SlgA, pa vjerujem da zato nije imalo smisla ponavljati istrazivanja sto se tice konkretne situacije, i zato mislim da rezultati tih iztrazivanja jos uvijek stoje.


*edit:* _Mukica ubacila link_

----------


## flower

da li mislite da su tvrdnje - netocne u potpunosti ili da ipak pokrivaju/pokazju neki trend pa je vise beba na adapt. takvo ili onakvo u odnosu na bebe koje su dojene... odnosno da li je problem u tome sto tekst ne iznosi cinjenice ili je problem u tome sto su cinjenice prenpuhane/nestrucno prikazane.
jer istini za volju u ovoj diskusiji i nisu isplivali protuargumenti za iznesene cinjenice, vise je kritika upuceno na stil...
ako je tome tako (da vas smeta stil - koji je agresivan/pretenciozan itd) onda je to odgovornost urednika tog dijela portala - pa kako ima raznih urednika, ima i raznih stilova...zar to ne ide u nesto sto je osobna volja? isto tako ovo nije zdravstveni portal, a dojenje (iako ga vole tamo stavljati) nije nuzno zdravstvena tema pa da bi clanci s Rode imali i trebali imati takvu tezinu koju trazite. Mislim da ste jednostavno prezahtjevne, sto jest vase pravo, ali je i Rodino pravo da sama sebi ne postavlja tako visoke kriterije.

----------


## wildflower

> Koliko god se sastav mlijecne formule mijenjao od 1922. g, jos mu uvijek nisu uspjeli dodati majcin SlgA, pa vjerujem da zato nije imalo smisla ponavljati istrazivanja sto se tice konkretne situacije, i zato mislim da rezultati tih iztrazivanja jos uvijek stoje.


*Mamasita*, nemam pojma sto je SlgA, ali sam uvjerena da i razni drugi sastojci adaptiranog (koji su se u 80 g. mijenjali) imaju bar nekakvu ulogu, i da savjestan znanstvenik ne moze olako 'napamet' zakljuciti da sve te promjene sigurno nece utjecati na rezultate ponovljenog istrazivanja.

btw. nekako sam sve vise uvjerena da bi se o cijeloj tematici vjerojatno dalo naci nesto vise novijih znanstvenih referenci, ako bi se upitalo nekoga tko je strukom 'tu negdje' pa zna kako i gdje se najlakse moze doci do relevantnih publikacija... reference u clanku na portalu ipak su, ako se ne varam, samo prenesene iz clanka druge osobe, za koju ne znamo koliko je siroko istrazivala i sto joj je sve bilo dostupno.

i na koncu, *flower* - bas si dobro pitala, pa evo ovako - za clanak koji je tema ovog topica, ne mislim da su cinjenice potpuno netocne, samo mjestimice nedovoljno utemeljene, pa bi ih ipak trebalo iznositi s rezervom. zbog onih koji su u tematici malo strucniji, kao i onih koji vole kopati po referencama   :Grin: 

naravno da je Rodino pravo (i odgovornost) da si postavlja kriterije kakvi joj odgovaraju, kao uostalom i svakoga tko nesto publicira u bilo kakvim medijima. govoreci za sebe, ali uvjerena sam i u ime drugih 'zahtjevnih' sudionika rasprave - ovo su dobronamjerne kritike, od strane osoba koje koje cijene vas rad i prepoznaju utjecaj koji on ostavlja u javnosti. (meni osobno su neki vasi prakticni clanci o dojenju - ali i o drugim stvarima -bili i jesu dragocjeni i nezamjenjivi.)

naravno da se ne moze od vasih volonterki traziti da beskonacno prekapaju po bazama podataka o znanstvenim radovima kako bi bile vjerodostojne. ali zato, nije problem imati malo vise opreza pri prenosenju necijih navoda koji nisu tako lako provjerljivi, i manje senzacionalistickih tonova koji, osobito u svjetlu raznih osobnih situacija citatelja, mogu zvucati provokativno i kontraproduktivno...

ne znam jesam li se dobro izrazila - uglavnom sa moje strane je sve dobronamjerno  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> vise je kritika upuceno na stil...


zamislite vi ste trudnica u npr. 38. tjednu i posjetite jedu od posjecenih stranica (i) za trudnice- poliklinika harni i tamo naidjete na 

_Coca cola ne samo da je izvor tzv. "praznih" kalorija iz šećera, nego može biti i vrlo štetna u trudnoći. Pogledajte svakako slijedeći tekst._

i onda u panici jer ste obican smrtnik ovisan o coli iako to ne zelite priznati, jer ipak je to najreklamiranije pice i mozak vam je ispran sa pjesmica poput "praznici nam stizu, praznici nam stizu..." i colu piju svi i bez obzira sto neki govore da s njome mozes cistiti wc skoljku, piju ju od 1920. i nitko od nje nije urmro...klikate na link http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme1.asp?id=33 

razlika  je sto u tom textu nalazite na ne tako uznemirujuce podatke, ali s ovim "vrlo stetna u trudnoci" privucena vam je paznja.

ovdje,na stranici RODE, je sa cijelim textom privucena paznja.

sta je sa kampanjom "cigareta ubija"? a znamo da ne umiru svi pusaci od cigareta. a da umiru od istih bolesti i nepusaci. pa nitko ne dize buku oko spota kostura koji vuce dim.

text "Samo jedna bočica neće štetiti!"... ili hoće? (kao i Posišite ovo) digao je buku ali je i privukao paznju. da je mozda napisan "u rukavicama" preletilo bi se pogledom preko nekih cinjenica, na jedno uho bi usao, na drugo izasao i opet bi bilo sve po starom. ovako mozda kada odete u ducan i vidite na polici blablamil mozda tu kutiju necete gledati na isti nacin kao sto ste je gledali prije nego ste procitali text. razmislit cete i zamisliti se. i text je urodio plodom.

----------


## flower

oba su clanka direktni prijevodi i njihove autorice su ih takvima napisale, Roda prevela i objavila. Ne znam kakve su reakcije u orginalu izazvali, i necu guglati traziti ih...


wildflower...znam da moze i na drugaciji nacin (ali i ne mora) i hvala na svakoj dobronamjernoj kritici.

----------


## kovke

i sad nek netko kaže da je mač jači od pera

----------


## swenova mama

> isprike swenovoj mami zbog mog križarskog pohoda, zamjerka da istraživanje iz 1922. nije relevantno i da ne bi trebalo biti osnova takvog teksta zapravo posve stoji.


Hvala. To je ono sto tupim cijelo vrijeme. Nepotrebni su takvi podaci za koje zdrava pamet i sva novija istrazivanja govore o tome da nisu relevantni jer ruse vjerodostojnost.




> zamislite vi ste trudnica u npr. 38. tjednu i posjetite jedu od posjecenih stranica (i) za trudnice- poliklinika harni i tamo naidjete na 
> 
> Coca cola ne samo da je izvor tzv. "praznih" kalorija iz šećera, nego može biti i vrlo štetna u trudnoći. Pogledajte svakako slijedeći tekst.


Oprosti, gdje si vidjela da to pise na njihovim stranicama? Na njihovom portalu pise naslov- koka kola i ginekoloske teme. Isti naslov vodi do te teme, tj. teksta. U tekstu je prikazan slucaj trudnice koja se doslovno hranila s 6-7 litara coca cole na dan i rikazana su znanstvena istrazivanja medju skupinama djevojcica koje su pile colu i one koje to nisu. Rezultati su, naravno, u korist onih koji to nisu. U cijelom tekstu nigdje eksplicitno ne pise da je coca cola vrlo stetna u trudnoci, ne pise ni da je stetna. Ali pisu rezultati recentnih znanstvenih istrazivanja koji su svakoj pametnoj zeni dostatni da se zamisli. A da procita takvu glupost od naslova, pomislila bi upravo to- od coca cole jos nitko nije umro, nije objavljen nijedan slucaj trudnice koja je umrla od coca cole, nemojte pricati gluposti. E to ti je kontraefekt o kojem govorim.




> da li mislite da su tvrdnje - netocne u potpunosti ili da ipak pokrivaju/pokazju neki trend pa je vise beba na adapt. takvo ili onakvo u odnosu na bebe koje su dojene... odnosno da li je problem u tome sto tekst ne iznosi cinjenice ili je problem u tome sto su cinjenice prenpuhane/nestrucno prikazane. 
> jer istini za volju u ovoj diskusiji i nisu isplivali protuargumenti za iznesene cinjenice, vise je kritika upuceno na stil... 
> ako je tome tako (da vas smeta stil - koji je agresivan/pretenciozan itd) onda je to odgovornost urednika tog dijela portala - pa kako ima raznih urednika, ima i raznih stilova...zar to ne ide u nesto sto je osobna volja? isto tako ovo nije zdravstveni portal, a dojenje (iako ga vole tamo stavljati) nije nuzno zdravstvena tema pa da bi clanci s Rode imali i trebali imati takvu tezinu koju trazite. Mislim da ste jednostavno prezahtjevne, sto jest vase pravo, ali je i Rodino pravo da sama sebi ne postavlja tako visoke kriterije.


konacno smo nakon par dana jalove rasprave u kojima smo se morali prepirati oko notorne bedastoce je li citat iz 1920.-tih relevantan za danasnje studije ili vidim li ja clanak tako negativno zato jer nisam dojila i ne dojim, dosli do sukusa.
Mislim da su tvrdnje iznesene u clanku poluistitinte. Da se temelje na nekim cinjenicama, ali su stavljene u funkciju cilja tj. poante clanka. Da se neki navodi svakako daju pobiti, poput navoda o zagadjenosti svake serije (redovno) itd. Medjutim, neosporno je da dojenje i majcino mlijeko imaju bezbroj prednosti pred bilo kakvom formulom, ma kako ta formula bila high tech proizvedena.  Smeta me sto se ne iznose potpune cinjenice poput onih koje pisu i na IBFAN-ovim stranicama da bebe umiru od adaptiranog najcesce zbog nestrucne pripreme i oneciscenja vode. Smeta me sto se taj dio olako ispusta u svrhu bombasticnosti, sokantnosti i zastrasivanja. 
Dakle, smetaju me nepotpuni podaci. Bilo bi to jednako, da povucem paralelu, da ja radim anketu o radu Roda i unaprijed si zadam tezu da anketa mora pokazati da su Rode agresivne. I ako mi netko na cesti kaze "Rode su agresivne u svom nastupu, ali pozdravljam tu agresivnost jer je korisna u danasnjem drustvu", ja mogu ton odrezati na pola i pustiti samo ovaj dio gdje osoba kaze "Rode su agresivne u svom nastupu". I na taj nacin intonirati (i izmanipulirati) prema onome sto zelim da se cuje. A to, priznat cemo, krsi sva pravila moje profesije koja, izmedju ostalog, nalaze objektivnost. Objektivan prikaz adaptiranog mlijeka u tom tekstu nisam pronasla, pronasla sam hrpetinu podataka izvucenih iz konteksta kako bi se naglasilo da je adaptirano mlijeko smece. I da majke koje odluce dati adaptirano ubijaju svoju djecu ili ih, u najmanju ruku, izlazu smrtnom riziku odmah ili kasnije u zivotu. Razumijes?
Smeta me to, sto dojenje, kao jedna jedinstvena i najljepsa inicijalna stvar koju majka moze pomuditi svojem djetetu na pocetku njihovog poznanstva, ima toliko prednosti pred adaptiranim da zaista nije potrebno stavljati takve trash materijale na portal. Pa obican tekst o formuli na wikipediji je informativniji i recentniji i vise ce odbiti od formule od ovog teksta. I to ima svoju zakonitost- psiholoski, ako nekome serviras takve gluposti povadjene iz konteksta, u prvi mah postizes cilj, sokiras. Ali, trenutak kasnije, on pocinje razmisljati svojom glavom. I misli si, cekaj malo, ako bebe tako kao muhe umiru od adaptiranog, zasto ja za nijednu takvu smrt nisam cuo? I krene sumnja. A kad krene sumnja, rusi se vjerodostojnost cijelog teksta, na kraju i udruge kao takve jer ga je postavila na portal, znaci da cvrsto stoji iza njega.
Nije tu vise samo bit toga jesu li majke koje nisu dojile kolateralne zrtve toga, bit je upravo u tome. Zelite li biti vjerodostojni, navedeite prave,realne, istinite podatke iz novijih studija o formulama. Oni su, sami po sebi, dovoljni da se svaka normalna zena zamisli i pokusa s dojenjem. Na ovaj nacin nakon tog teksta cini joj se da lazete. Da to nije i ne moze biti tako strasno (jer i nije bas tako strasno). 
Sto bih ja ucinila? ja bih, da sam urednica portala, dobro redigirala tekstove i prvo razmislila kome ih dajem na citanje. Koja je moja ciljana publika i sto zelim s tim ili bilo kojim drugim  postici. 
a za pocetak svakako bih skinula Posisi to i ovaj koji me ovdje doveo s portala jer su trash. U svim smislovima. Mozda bih ih iskoristila da prema njima napisem neki drugi. Ili ne bi. Wikipedia je besplatna, jednostavno bih prevela s njihove strane tekst o formuli. Realan je, temelji se na istrazivanjima i IFBAN-a i LLL-a, navodi WHO, odnosno, za razliku od ova dva koja su, svaka cast svima, ali ocito pisale prilicno nestrucne osobe polazeci samo za tim da dokazu svoje tvrdnje, navodi sve linkove i dokumentaciju na koju se poziva.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infant_formula
Jos jednom cu reci- dojenje ima tolikih prednosti pred formulom, to dvoje je, prakticno neusporedivo. Da mi je ijedna od te dvije autorice navela istinu o tome kako se dolazi do poboljsanog sastava formule za bebe,, to bi mi evc bilo dovoljno da se zamislim. A dolazi se jednostavni sistemom pokusaja i pogresaka. Majcino se mlijeko ni na koji nacin ne moze reproducirati, ono je toliko jedinstveno po sastvau da proizvodjaci formula jedino po reakcijama probavnog sustava beba, njihovom napretku itd.  mogu znati jesu li na pravom putu. A to je zastrasujuce. Da su bebe diljem svijeta, u stvari, cesto i redovno pokusni kunici na kojima se svakodnevno vrse ispitivanja je li proizvodjac pogodio dobar sastav. Zar to nije podatak na kojemu bi svaka trudnica stala i razmislila? Zelite li da i vase dijete bude dio eksperimenta? Evo naslova koji je bombastican i, na zalost, istinit.

----------


## leonisa

> Oprosti, gdje si vidjela da to pise na njihovim stranicama? Na njihovom portalu pise naslov- koka kola i ginekoloske teme. Isti naslov vodi do te teme, tj. teksta.


samo da ti odgovorim, da ne ispadne da sam izmislila napisano:

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme..._lifestyle.asp

----------


## swenova  mama

to nije naslov teksta, to je njezin odgovor zeni koja sama kaze da pije previse coca cole.  :? Nigdje u tekstu ili u naslovu nije izbaceno ovo sto si ti navela. 
Ili je to sitnicarenje? naslov teksta je upravo onaj kojeg sam ti rekla.

----------


## leonisa

ja nisam ni rekla da je to naslov teksta vec da surfajuci tom stanicom naletis na _Coca cola ne samo da je izvor tzv. "praznih" kalorija iz šećera, nego može biti i vrlo štetna u trudnoći. Pogledajte svakako slijedeći tekst._ 
i kada to procitas kao odrgovor dr. Harni na upit trudnice koja pita jel  smije piti colu svaki dan, sledis se.

----------


## swenova mama

vidjela sam, ispricavam ti se jer sam krivo shvatila da si to prezentirala kao naslov. Da, nije ugodno to procitati (premda je istinito), i ja, osobno, ne bih nikad na taj nacin odgovorila toj zeni. Dr. Harni je. Medjutim, meni nije stalo do propusta na portalu klinike Harni, na kraju balade, zivo me briga za njenu praksu, ali me nije briga za Rode. Da jest, ne bih si davala truda i volje i vremena tu debatirati. 

Zrinka, ostala sam ti duzna odgovor.




> to je njen rad objavljen na Hrvatskoj proljetnoj pedijatrijskoj skoli, u Splitu, prosle godine....


Zar je samo meni upalo u oci da je lijecnica, pisuci taj tekst, namijenila ga pedijatrima? Nije ga namijenila buducim majkama, trudnicama ili babinjacama. Prije nego je dopiso na portal, vase ga je urednistvo trebalo pregledati i zatraziti odredjene izmjene kako bi bio prihvatljiviji siroj publici. 

morwen



> Ja vjerujem da majka čije dijete ima skraćeni frenulum neće stati na prvom tekstu na kojega nabasa na netu. Nekako mi je vjerojatnije da će ići iščitavati sve moguće što o toj tematici može pronaći.


krivo vjerujes. Pozornost se publike zadrzava samo kratko vrijeme, a netko tko trazi hutnu informaciju nece iscitavati sve. Ja, recimo, nisam. nakon tog teksta bila sam ocajna i isla sam zvati pedijatre. Nakon razgovora s dvojicom pomislila sam sto rade one koje su prvi puta majke, pa su puno nesigurnije od mene koja sam drugi put rodila, one koje nemaju pedijatrov br mobitela, pa ga mogu nazvat u sedam navecer. 




> kao što si ti sebi u glavi prevela da ne možeš dojiti, tako sam ja sebi nakon prvog čitanja, prevela da FU veliča formulu (ponavljam ne i nakon drugog), i takoooooo...percepcija...sve je to u očima promatrača, u glavi čitatelja, nije potrebno zato obrušavati se na nekog. ja tebi npr. nisam rekla da si površna, zato jer si si tekst protumačila na drugi način od autora. 
> I baš zato jer su i autori i čitatelji ljudi sa različitim percepcijama, kako ti ili ja možemo reći koji način će naći boljiput do čitatelja. 
> Vjerujem da zbog svoje struke ti to možeš bolje procijeniti, ali ne i 100% tvrditi.


tweet, zbog prve recenice u kojoj pises da sam si u glavi prevela da ne mogu dojiti, razmisljala sam neko vrijeme je li ovo uopce upuceno meni. Pretpostavljam da jest jer spominjes mi struku. Inace, for the record, ja si nisam nista prevela u glavi. Prvo je dijete bilo nedonosce koje nije zeljelo dojiti, s drugim sam morala prestati. Moja je glava posve cista po tom pitanju.
Sto se ovog drugog dijela tice, bahatop cu reci da nakon vise od desetljeca rada u novinarstvu iznimno dobro znam zakonitosti posla i nacin na koji nesto dopire do publike i dojam koji ostavlja. zato, opet prepotentno, tvrdim da znam kakav dojam taj tekst ostavlja.




> S toga ako su urednice tog dijela portala odabrale šokantnu verziju, nemojmo ih napadati. Ajmo ih konstruktivno kritizirati ili im predlagati.


ono sto bih sama ucinila sa sam urednica, napisala sam vec. Kao novinarka, suosjecam s tim da ste se do tog teksta probijale sest mjeseci, ali kao ista novinarka znam da je operativa posve nevazna, vazan je rezultat. Ovdje nije dobar.




> sasvim je druga stvar ako su navedene netočne brojke.Tu reakcija definitivno ne smije izostati, ali opet primjerena, odnosno, nenapadačka.


brojke su netocne i manipulativne. Podaci su napuhani i izvadjeni iz konteksta. Trudim se vec tri dana to reci na lijep nacin, a, iskreno, ne znam gdje sam bila napadacki nastrojena. Ni Fancy nije pokazala neku agresiju, ali je pokazala znanje kojim pobija hrpu toga sto u tom tekstu pise.

----------


## emily

kao su-urednica Dojenja na portalu, meni je jako drago da su oba teksta izazvala toliko paznje i mislim da je diskusija odlicna i da se jako dobro vodi i razvija.

kao sto je vec receno, izabrali smo "agresivnu" kampanju iz razloga sto su blagodati dojenja za bebu i mamu svima dobro poznate. opasnosti i rizici prehrane nadomjescima - poznati su jako malom broju ljudi. a postoje. 
swenova mama - cijenim tvoje novinarsko iskustvo i znanje, i drago mi je da si ovdje. ja i dalje mislim da su oba teksta - Posisi ovo! (objavljeno u rubrici Monitoring) i Jedna bocica ...izuzetno vrijedni i jedni od boljih na portalu (ne govorim o literarnoj vrijednosti), i ne zalim niti sekunde sto smo ih stavili gore.

sto se tice tekstova o skracenom frenulumu - razlikujemo se svatko pojedinacno. ti si prvo procitala tekst napisan od strane dr.Grkovic, netko bi odmah odustao od dojenja, netko bi kopao dalje i procitao i ostale tekstove na tu temu, netko nazvao pedijatra koji bi ga umirio... mislim da je omjer "laicki" tekst + lijecnicki pogled na neku medicinsku temu dobar (rijedak na nasem portalu, jer kao sto vec rekoh, nemamo namjeru stavljati doktorske replike, niti mislimo da je to potrebno za svaku temu).

Meni su ovakve diskusije dragocjene. u ovom slucaju potvrdile su mi da smo na pravom putu. u nekom iducem cu se mozda zamisliti da li je ok sto smo nesto stavili, i da li je moglo drugacije...

----------


## Dia

uh bas ste se napisale, ja samo mogu reci da do sada citajuci tekstove na portalu nikad nisam posumnjala u njihovu strucnost, ali citajuci swenovu mamu i nacin na koji ona argumentira sve cinjenice tekstova mislim da ce od sada vecina stvari biti uzeta sa rezervom
zao mi je zbog toga jer ste mi od pocetka trudnoce bili izvor svih informacija pa se pocinjem pitati... :/

----------


## swenova mama

> opasnosti i rizici prehrane nadomjescima - poznati su jako malom broju ljudi. a postoje


pa recite ih. Vicite. Pisite. Argumentirano napisite cijeli tekst, i to se moze bez toga da se ispadne ovakav.

Dia, nemoj. Vecina tekstova na portalu odlicni su, informativni i dobro odabrani. Ovdje je rijec samo o tri koja su mi zapela za oci. I to o tri koja su stavljena u najboljoj namjeri da se upozori na manje poznate stvari oko adaptiranog mlijeka i strucan tekst o frenulumu koji nije napisan bas najsjanije za siru publiku. Zato i diskutiramo o tome. Ako zelis, bez problema cu naci ove sekunde deset s kojima se posve slazem i gdje su Rode pogodile bit. 
Ova dva teksta o formuli produkt su zara borbe. Ili, kako kaze stara poslovica, put do pakla cesto je poplocan dobrim namjerama. Nas nekolicina koji ih ovdje kritiziramo to cinimo kako bismo ukazali na dimenziju koja je lako moguca, a koja se u trenutku srcanosti za pravilan cilj, cesto ispusti iz vidika ili se podvrgne visem cilju.

----------


## ms. ivy

koliko je energije utrošeno u ovaj topic  :shock: 




> Jos jednom cu reci- dojenje ima tolikih prednosti pred formulom, to dvoje je, prakticno neusporedivo. Da mi je ijedna od te dvije autorice navela istinu o tome kako se dolazi do poboljsanog sastava formule za bebe,, to bi mi evc bilo dovoljno da se zamislim. A dolazi se jednostavni sistemom pokusaja i pogresaka. Majcino se mlijeko ni na koji nacin ne moze reproducirati, ono je toliko jedinstveno po sastvau da proizvodjaci formula jedino po reakcijama probavnog sustava beba, njihovom napretku itd. mogu znati jesu li na pravom putu. A to je zastrasujuce. Da su bebe diljem svijeta, u stvari, cesto i redovno pokusni kunici na kojima se svakodnevno vrse ispitivanja je li proizvodjac pogodio dobar sastav. Zar to nije podatak na kojemu bi svaka trudnica stala i razmislila? Zelite li da i vase dijete bude dio eksperimenta? Evo naslova koji je bombastican i, na zalost, istinit.


medicinsko znanje fancy usisivačice i novinarsko znanje swenove mame mogli bi s ovim napraviti čuda. na rodinom portalu ili negdje drugdje, svejedno je.   :Smile:  

cure su prije mene već dobro rekle, više nije potrebno majkama objašnjavati prednosti dojenja. dojenje je STANDARD. potrebno im je pokazati drugu stranu medalje - opasnosti drugačije prehrane, bezobziran marketing proizvođača koji nas uvjeravaju da je njihov proizvod "jednako dobar", manjak znanja i podrške od strane zdravstvenih djelatnika. educirana žena = jaka žena koja će se znati izboriti za svoja prava, a edukacija uključuje i stvari koje nije lijepo čuti. 

btw, ja vjerujem da pedijatri itekako dobro znaju koji su rizici formule. pa, zar stvarno vjerujete da prehrana mlijekom *druge životinjske vrste*, makoliko bilo obrađeno i prilagođeno, nema negativan utjecaj na organizam tek rođenog djeteta??

----------


## leonisa

evo recimo clanak 101 reasons to breastfeed your child navodi npr. hranjenje formulom povecava rizik oboljevanja od raka dojki, hranjenje formulom povezuje se sa manjim IQom, nedojenje povecava rizik raka jajnika kod majke, dojenje stiti od kronove bolesti,  hranjenje formulom povecava rizik dijabetesa kod djeteta, nedojenje povecava opasnost od karcinoma endometrija u majke, djeca hranjena formulom imaju veci rizik od oboljevanja od raka u djetinjstvu, nedostatak dojenja povezuje se sa multiple sklerozom u kasnijem zivotu,....i meni najdraza: Cow's milk is designed for baby cows, while human milk is designed for human babies  :Wink:  
ispod svake tocke pise izvor. nemoj Dia odmah tako ostro  :Smile:  

http://www.promom.org/101/index.html

baci pogled i na http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...ula/index.html

----------


## Zorana

Ako iz ovoga izadje nesto pozitivno, ne mislim da je energija uzalud potrosena.  :Wink:

----------


## lalah

Huh koliko toga za vikend 
Probat ću od početka pa dokle stignem
Što se tiče naziva predatorski
Ako moja pedijatrica na prvom pregledu mog djeteta piše (kršitelj koda)ovom olovku težinu djeteta u prvi (kršitelj koda)ov dnevni u ordinaciji punoj proizvođačkih džindža , ako se na rodilje u rodilištima vrši pritisak da  daju svoje podatke da bi im brošure proizvođača o dohrani stizale 3,5 mjeseca kasnije na kućnu adresu jer isti ne mogu dočekat da prođe još dva mjeseca i period koji who preporučuje za početak dohrane, kako drukčije nazvati tu vrstu
A ako se uzme u obzir kako po zemljama trećeg svijeta vrbuje majke i navlače ih na adaptirano znajući da AFASS (acceptable, feasible, affordable, sustainable, and safe) pretpostavke nisu i ne mogu biti ispunjene, ja bi ih nazvala puno gorim imenom.

Nadalje ti uspoređuješ nadomjestke i ispitivanje njihove kvalitete sa bilo kojom drugom robom na tržištu i tu se razilazimo jer smatramo da ishrana dojenčadi nikako ne može i nesmije biti prepuštena slobodnom tržištu

A što se tiče kontaminacije…
One su stalne, redovite, učestale kako god hoćeš

I nije to ni malo laka stvar za pratiti jer škorpionkini supermodernilabosi ne rastu na grani
Jer bi onda i ti bez problema mogla  odnijeti uzorak austrijskog i hrvatskog (kršitelj koda)a na analizu i napisati članak



A Enterobacter sakazakii je priča za sebe. Godinama su se za oboljelu dojenčad optuživali lošemajkelošebebelošebočicelošeosobljelošast  erilizacija dok nekome nije palo napamet da ga potraži u neotvorenoj kutiji adaptiranog mlijeka i zamisli našli su ga baš tamo

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/inf-ltr3.html

A što za Hrvatsku
Kako se traži Esii, nemam pojma sigurno ne redovnim analizama adaptiranog
A dobra vijest je da koliko ja pratim radnju uskoro će proizvođači nadomjestaka na svoje ambalaže morati dodati i izjavu da sadržaj kutije nije sterilan


Što se tiče vašeg nezadovoljstva linkom o povlačenju formule, što mislite tko to radi ?
Opet ti isti superplaćenisupermodernilabosi i vladina tijela? Je stoposto

A novci koji se troše na promociju dojenja. Ne znam za lokalne zajednice ali na razini države mogu reći 2006-0,00 kuna
Sad je osnovano nacionalno povjerenstvo i zamisli u 2007 imat će budžet od 300.000,00 što je prosječna plaća za 3,5 čovjeka ili 7,5 kuna po novorođenčetu

I bombastična je i utuživa tvrdnja da djecu ubijaju?
Pa ako zanemariš UNICEFovu tvrdnju da bi preokret negativnog trenda u dojenju spasio 1,5 milijun život i opet ko da skuplja te statistike. Isti oni s budžetom od 300.000,00 kuna?
2003-Izrael-U Izraelu su tri bebe umrle, a desetak je oboljelo poslije upotrebe Humanine formule. U isto vrijeme u Americi je konstatirana avitaminoza kod beba koje su hranjene istim proizvodom. Državno tužilaštvo Njemačke otvorilo je istragu protiv predstavnika Humane zbog ubojstva iz nehata. 15 beba imati će  trajne posljedice.

Ipak ih ubijaju zar ne a na deklaraciji je vjerojatno pisalo da formula ima sve što bebi treba. 

2004- UK i Irska-SMA Nutrition-SMA Wysoy soy infant formula-komadići metala u kutijama  AM u prahu 8 mm dugi 2 široki od nekog oštećenja u tvornici

Desi se i drugoj hrani ali se opet vraćam na ono da se ishrana dojenčadi ne može tretirati isto kao ostala hrana

2004-Australia-(kršitelj koda)-*** 1 Probiotic Starter infant formula with Bifidus-nekakav zez sa pogrešnim mixevima, kriva obrada 
da ne bajam nije bio problem naći
http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/...749840652.html

http://www.fsai.ie/alerts/archive/fa20050120.asp

još dvoje mrtvih,

malo su zeznuli, ne znaju kako im se to desilo;
http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/new...tle-china-milk

Možete nadomoćnošću statističara reći da je to zanemarivo a ja kažem da je bilo bespotrebno.

I da bilo bi ljepše da je to sve na jednom mjestu sa debelim zaleđem i potvrdama ali kako, odakle, s kojim novcima, zašto ne vidite da su to usamljeni pokušaji razotkrivanje prehrambenih divova kojima naša djeca ne vrijede ni lipe?

----------


## fancy usisivac

To sto tebi lalah drzi vodu da se ne moze analizirati sastav formule i sto si ti u stanju diviti se toj tvrdnji i clanku punom jednako prejudiciranih tvrdnji ne znaci da supermoderni labosi moraju rasti na svakoj grani, ali da ih ima i u HR to sigurno stoji. 

A E. sakazaki opet linkas s radovima iz neonatalnih jedinica intenzivne skrbi  sto se nimalo ne kosi s onim sto sam ja pisala. Napisal asam gdje je E.s. problem i cak z a koju populaciju beba. Medjutim ti zelis taj problem prikazati generalnijim nego sto on jest jednako kako je on prejudiciran u calnku Pat Thomas. 


Shvati da clanak kojim si ti, Lalah, fascinirana ne mora i durge odusevljavati na jednaki nacin. Mene ne odusevljava jer namjerno iskrivljuje cinjenice da bi bio bombasticniji, podatak za prematuruse pripisuje starijoj dojencadi, pise gluposti o fitoestrogenima.

I upravo zato sto hranu za dojencad ne moze proizvoditi bas svatko, i bas zato sto za nju postoje odredjeni propisi o kontroli dolazi do otkrivanja pogresaka u procesu proizvodnje ali eto bas ti prozivodjaci ih cudom sami prijavljuju institucijama. U 12 godina 22 povlacenja u USA po meni ne mozes nazvati redovitom pojavom kao sto to Pat Thomas cini. I tocno jest da ih uglavnom otkrivaju i prijavljuju ti "predatori" i FDA a ne Marsha Walker.

I molim te da me oslovljavas ispravno, ovdj esam ja ipak "fancy usisavac" a "skorpionka" sam na nekom drugom forumu.   :Wink:

----------


## fancy usisavac

Vidim se da ovdje stalno vrte isti navodi. Recimo, isto kako se IQ povezivao s dojenjem tako postoji friska studija da je to lazna korelacija, odnosno da je ipak genetika u pitanju a ne dojenje, odnosno da su zene viseg IQ cesce bolje educirane i da zbog toga cesce doje a ne da dojenje direktno utjce na IQ.

Jos jednom naglasavam da sigurno formula ima stetne ucinke ali sigurno ne tako fatalne kako se ovim clankom zelilo naglasiti. Nikome ne preporucam forumulu ali mrzim pretjerivanja u bilo kojem smjeru. Zato jer ne pomazu nikome.  I glup mi je taj veo misticnosti koji Pat Thomas obavija oko formule do te mjere da je ne mozes uopce analizirati. Ajde, ranije, ali u 21. stoljecu zaista malo previse i za magazin kao sto je The Ecologist.

----------


## Dijana

Meni je ovo sjajna debata! Svaka čast, swenkova mama i fancy usisivač!
Ništa ja u vašim pisanjima nisam doživjela da dolazi s visine ili kao zlonamjerno.
Naprotiv, u pisanjim nekih forumašica  čitam kako bi vi to svoje znanje i energiju mogli utrošiti u koristan rad u Rodi. Ja to pomalo doživljavam kao omalovažavanje.
Ovo što ste pisale je za mene bila nadasve konstruktivna kritika, i nikako se ne slažem da cilj opravdava sredstvo.
Ovo piše mama koja je svoje dijete dojila 21 mjesec, dokle je ono htjelo!

----------


## lalah

Ne ajde ja sad tebe ozbiljno pitam 
da ja odnesem uzorak u HZJZ i tražim analizu bili oni pronašli ESii a da ga posebno ne traže i ako bi ga tražili imaju li dijagnostički aparat
jer FDA je potvrdila 14%
a info koju ja imam a koju gore nisam napisala je da se u lab. jednog proizvođača potvrdilo u višekratno kontaminacija od 25%
Imaju li oni savršeniji instrumentarij

U svakom slučaju neetično su stvarali privid savršene čistoće

A za potvrde, korelacije...
Ko može danas reći da nedojenje može u 40. uzrokovati Kronovu bolest?
Sa sigurnošću niko a ja ne bih stavila pare da nije tako.
Poanta je zašto riskirati
Čemu agresivno i bombastično
Dojenje je najbolja opcija za mama i bebu
to već cvrkući i ptičice na grani
a pazi statistike ( i ne pitaj odakle jer službene dojeće statistike u hr. ne postoje jer nikoga nije briga niti ko želi voditi računa o tome)
1998 Nada Marasović tadašnja doditeljica ureda unicefa govori o katastrofalnih 25-30 %djece dojene do 6. mjeseci
a danas baratamo podotkom 16-17%

o fito estrogenu ne bih i ne znam
ali ako pročitam ovo



> The AAP also states that there is also some concern that babies 'absorb calcium and some other minerals less efficiently from soy formulas than from milk-based formulas.' Soy formulas have more calcium than milk based formula to help offset this though.
> 
> Because of these concerns, soy based baby formula should only be used when indicated, including: 
> 
> babies who have galactosemia or hereditary lactase deficiency 
> parents who wish to raise their term baby as a vegetarian 
> infants with true lactose intolerance (a lactose free formula might be a better alternative in this case though) 
> infants who have an IgE mediated allergy to cow milk proteins (although these babies may need a hypoallergenic formula if they are also allergic to soy formula) 
> So basically, as the AAP states, 'healthy full-term infants should be given soy formula only when medically necessary,' but soy formula is still 'safe and effective' when needed.
> Soy formula should not be used simply because a baby has a stomach virus or colic. It should also not be used to try and prevent food allergies, in which case a hypoallergenic formula would be a better choice, or for preterm infants who weigh less than 1800 grams. However, when it is needed, the benefits of using soy formula likely outweigh any potential risks.


znači sojina formula nije dovoljno istražena
a  uzima oko 20% tržišta 
šta treba čekati još 10 godina da se malo bolje istraži?

----------

I gdje ti ovdje iscitavas analogiju  izmedju stava AAP o sojinim formulama koji skroz drzi vodu, nije prejudiciran nego je realan i onoga sto pise u clanku na portalu. Ovim citatom zelis dati vjerodostojnost clanku s portala koji nema veze s ovim sto AAP pise. Zbrajas po stoti put kruske i jabuke i mislis da je to dovoljno dobar argument.

Ajde mi molim te nadji jednu jedinu zajednicku tvrdnju u clanku s portala i tvom citatu a tice se sojinih formula.  AAP kaze da je sigurna i ucinkovita u strogo odredjenim indikacijama. Losija je od formule bazirane na kravljem mlijeku i napisano ti je tocno zasto i koji su njeni nedostaci. Niti jedne rijeci o katastroficnim posdlejdicam navedenih kod Pat Thomas. 

Ako E.sii ne trazis neces ga naci. Odnosno moze izolirati bakterije pa kad porastu dodatno utvditi sta je poraslo. Nakon izvjesca o kontaminaciji E.sii. se trazi u svakoj seriji formule i to tehnikama baziranima na DNA tehnologij, konkretno PCR-om jer se tako skracuje vrijeme potrebno za detekciju i mogu se otkriti i najmanje kolicine. I otuda brojna izvjesca o povlacenju, jer niti zli predatorima nije u interesu popusiti ogromne odstete.

----------


## lalah

ne iščitavam analogiju
nego kažem da je malo istraživanja napravljeno o sojinoj formuli (piše na istoj stranici nego mi nije kopiralo) i da se daje samo u navedenim slučajevima a opet na tržište soya formule otpada 20%
pa se čudim i
možeš li mi ponoviti pitanje




> Soya formulas are of particular concern due to the very high levels of 
> plant-derived oestrogens (phytoestrogens) they contain. 
> In fact, concentrations of phytoestrogens detected in the blood of infants receiving soya formula can be 13,000 to 22,000 times greater than the 
> concentrations of natural oestrogens.


jel ovo sporno



> Oestrogen in doses above those normally found in the body can cause cancer.


ili ova izjava

i bili sve bilo kul da je na početku drugog djela stoji fito
ili je manipulacija utoliko da povišen unos estrogena može izazvati rak ali ne ipovećan  fito estrogena

----------

Procitaj sta sam ranije napisala o tome. Glupo mi se vise ponavljati jer sam vec dosadna i sama sebi a kamoli drugima.  Da ti sad ne objasnjavam gradju estrogena koji su steroidni hormoni i fitoestrogena koji su strukturno heterogena skupina cak i medjusobno, recimo sojini izoflavonoidi i sojin genistein kao glavni predstavnici te skupine. Fitoestrogeni nose to ime zbog estrogen modulirajucih ucinaka i slicne strukture. I zato je jako nestrucno poceti recenicu s necim sto se odnosi na fitoestogene i njihovu koncentraciju i usporedjivati to s normalnih estrogenima iznad fizioloških granica. Da se ne ponavljam procitaj sto sam pisala o povoljnim ucinicma fitoestrogena na rak dojke u svom prvom komentaru na onom zakljucanom topiku.  Za estrogene to ne vrijedi jer spadaju u promotore raka. Jedni i drugi utjecu na iste recpetore, recpetore za steroidne hormone ali pokrecu razlicite procese unuatr stanice.
Znaci, ocito se manipulira. Jedna recenica se odnosi na fitoestregene a u sljedecoj gubis prefiks fito. To nije zanimariva pogreska niti se smije na taj nacin manipulirati podacima. Neupuceni misle da se tvrdnja o raku odnosi i na fitoestrogene. 

Evo ti jedan citat o fitoestrogenima:

The benefits of soya do not end there. For pre-menopausal women the plant oestrogens in soya seem to help dampen down the effects of human oestrogen. For post-menopausal women, any oestrogenic effect, albeit a weak one, can be helpful for reducing both short and long term effects of menopause. Studies have revealed that giving 40g of extra soya protein a day improves bone mineral content of some spinal vertebrae, as well as reducing the severity of menopausal symptoms such as hot flushes.

In countries such as Japan where estimated plant oestrogen intakes are in the region of 20 -50mg a day compared with the 1mg a day in western Europe, there is a five to eight fold reduction in the risk of developing breast cancer. It would appear that increasing our daily intake of soya may not only help to reduce the risk of heart disease, but may potentially also have a role to play in improving the health of both pre and post 
menopausal women.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Znaci fitoestroegni nisu estrogeni vec bi ih prije svrstao u skupinu zvanu selektivni estrogen receptor modulatori tzv SERM. Estrogeni su promotori raka dojke, jetre i endomterija, fitoestrogeni to nisu.

----------


## swenova mama

fancy, thx, meni se danas jednostavno ne da ponavljati kao papagaj konstatno jedno te isto. Onaj tko je zelio cuti i shvatiti, shvatio je. Onaj tko nije, siroko mu polje. Mozemo do preksutra ujutro objasnjavati da kompanijama nije u interesu da se potruje 1000 beba i da placaju enormne odstete i pritom izgube dio trzista koji drze. Mozemo do preksutra da drzanje olovke s (kršitelj koda)ovim logom ne dopusta krsenje svih pravila novinarske struke, niti opravdava senzacionalisticki i poluistinit tekst na portalu iza kojeg udruga stoji. To da (kršitelj koda) navlaci uporabu adaptiranog u africi ne moze opravdati citate radova iz 1922. koji danas ne drze vodu, ali su zgodni za zastrasivanje. To da nije moja greska sto se adaptirano mlijeko smatra hranom, a ne lijekovima, i da kao takvo prolazi posve jednaku kontrolu na trzistu, a bogme nije ni greska proizvodjaca, vec zakonodavca. To jos uvijek ne daje nikome za pravo da pretenciozno stane iza manipulativnog clanka. 
To da se novac koji se trosi za promociju dojenja ne smije i ne moze komparirati s novcem potrosenim za reklamu kruske su i jabuke. Ako je netko bijesan jer vlade trose za promociju dojenja premalo, a proizvodjaci iz svog dzepa daju za promociju svog proizvoda, treba li pricati da je njihov proizvod, u stvari, moderni otrov? Ili bi bilo zgodno natjerati proizvodjace da dio novca preliju za promociju dojenja? Ili vladu da dio koji dobije od industrije proizvodjne  djecje hrane prebaci na promociju dojenja? Ili bilo sto drugo?
Ma ne. najlakse je senzacionalisticki izvuci stvari iz konteksta i pljuvati.
To da je podnaslov da bebe umiru od adaptiranog gadljiv, pa cak i ako ga se potkrijepi s dvadeset beba koje su umrle, a nisu, od adaptiranog, jer se ne zeli prihvatiti da je to jos uvijek i jedino i iskljucivo prehrambeni proizvod i da svakog trena na svijetu netko ima alergijsku reakciju na kikiriki, pa se ne pisu bombasticni clanci da kikiriki ubija, ne zeli se shvatiti, prihvatiti i prepoznati. Da, da, to se ne smije dogadjati djecjoj hrani. Po cijim pravilima? Jer lalah kaze? Bas kao tko je rekao, zeko je rekao. I jos na kraju tvrdnja da nasa djeca njima ne vrijede ni lipe. Sto je tek debela zabluda. Jer od nase djece oni zive. 
I stvarno mi se na da vise. Ako je makjavelizam dobra filozofija, ako cilj opravdava sredstva, samo naprijed. Nije to moj portal, nisam ja urednica na njemu, na kraju balade, nije me ni briga. Vjerodostojnost portala s tim clancima takvog tipa urusit ce se i bez mojih vidjenja. Pa neka onda i dalje cilj opravdava sredstva. 

leonisa, clanak sa 101 razlogom je dobar, ja bih ga postavila radije nego ova dva. Ali, kao sto se da primijetiti u clanku, nigdje se ne barata tako senzacionalistickim poluistinama o ubijanju beba adaptiranim mlijekom. Ista je stvar i s drugim clankom, sasvim je u redu i to je ono o cemu pricam. I jedan i drugi govore istinite stvari koje nisu napuhane, a dovoljno su zastrasujuce da se majke ili trudnice zamisle oko toga. Nepotrebno je posezati za poluistinama jer je sve na vasoj strani.

----------


## swenova mama

> da ja odnesem uzorak u HZJZ i tražim analizu bili oni pronašli ESii a da ga posebno ne traže i ako bi ga tražili imaju li dijagnostički aparat


o kakvom dijagnostickom aparatu pricamo? Koliko ja znam, a znam cisto kao laik, bakterije se nasadjuju i nakon nekog vremena, kad kultura poraste, za dva- tri dana, moze se prepoznati koja je u pitanju. Pod mikroskopom. O kakvom crnom dijagnostickom aparatu pricamo?




> Jer bi onda i ti bez problema mogla odnijeti uzorak austrijskog i hrvatskog (kršitelj koda)a na analizu i napisati članak


mogla bih, ali nemam novac za to da to financiram. A mojoj redakciji to ove sekunde nije dovoljno zanimljivo da to izfinanciraju. To se, naime, placa.

----------


## VedranaV

Imam par pitanja, u dobroj vjeri.

Koliko bi koštala analiza uzorka adaptiranog mlijeka?

Ako je točno da se svako toliko otkrivaju novi sastojci i svojstva ljudskog mlijeka pa zapravo nikad točno ne znamo što je sve u njemu, da li bi bila točna analogija da zapravo ne znamo niti što je točno u kravljem mlijeku, pa tako ni adaptiranom? 

Zašto ne mogu odrediti točan sastav Coca-Cole (ako je ta info točna)?

Da li vam je i članak na ovom linku: http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...ula/print.html pretenciozan, senzacionalistički napisan i napuhan ili ne? Nema reference na kraju.

----------


## VedranaV

referenci

----------


## VedranaV

I još:

zašto tu http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2180/6/58 kaže da: 




> Enterobacter sakazakii is an opportunistic pathogen that has been associated with sporadic cases and outbreaks causing meningitis, necrotizing enterocolitis and sepsis especially in neonates.


a ne npr. exclusively in neonates? Što je od tog dvoga točno?

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da sam pronašla odgovor na ovo zadnje:




> FDA today alerted health care professionals about the risk of Enterobacter sakazakii (E.sakazakii) infections in hospitalized newborn infants, particularly premature infants or other immuno-compromised infants fed powdered infant formulas. This alert issued by FDA is targeted to concerns for immuno-compromised infants in hospital settings. The FDA is not aware of E. sakazakii infections among healthy full term infants in home settings. In addition, this alert does not involve the use of liquid infant formulas.


Nego, što mislite o ovim povlačenjima s tržišta, konkretno o razlozima povlačenja i njihovoj učestalosti: http://www.naba-breastfeeding.org/images/Recalls.pdf?

----------


## VedranaV

Vidim da su opisani i slučajevi E. kawasakii i kod zdrave donešene novorođenčadi. Rizik se procjenjuje kao iznimno mali, 1 na 100.000 ako nisam pogrešno shvatila. Ja se svejedno pitam što kažu roditeljima upravo tog djeteta i je li za njih istina da je formula ubila njihovu bebu, kao što je za neke roditelje istina da je nevezanje ubilo njihovo dijete.

----------


## VedranaV

Eh da mi je edit   :Embarassed: . Rano je još. 

E. sakazakii, naravno, ispričavam se.

I rizik se odnosi na obolijevanje, ne radi se o smrtnosti.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Vedrana V , ti si imala odgovor na svoje pitanje za E.sakazakii i u svom gornjem postu gdje si podcrtala rijec koja se tebi cinila najvaznija:  *especially*. A prije toga ti je lijepo pisalo da se radi o *oportunistickom patogenu*. Ta rijec je bila odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Ja bi recimo podrctala tu rijec. Opet jednak pristup kao sto stalno ovdje raspravljamo, vadjenje iz konteksta jedne rijeci a ne razumijevanje svega sto pise. 

I FDA u tvom citati ima i preporuku kako problem rijesiti, davanjem tekucih formula umjesto praskastih.


Svatko tko ima novac da plati analize moze ih zatraziti. Samo isto tako ne postoji univerzalna analiza kojom se dokazuje sve. Zato postoje razliciti kemijski, analiticki, biokemisjki, toksikoloski, enzimski laboratoriji. 
Ne ide uzorak na jedan dijagnosticki aparat kako to romanticarski lalah misli, pa onda sto je on sofisticiraniji to je analiza poudanija. Malo sutra. Svaki pojedni labos ima ljude educirane za svoje podrucje rada. Ovi iz analitickog sigurno nece dokazivati niti ce primjenom svojih metoda naci E. sakazakii. Mozes ga dati u analiticki kemijski labos sto se tice kemijskog sastava i udjela pojedinih spojeva ali opet ne na jedan aparat. Spojevi prisutni u tragovi traze posebne postupke od tankoslojne kormatografije, itd.... Swenova mama govori za klasicno mikrobiolosko nasadjivanje, onako kako je ona gore opisala nasadjujes na razne podloge koje poticu rast razlicitih kolonija. U 21. stoljecu mejdutim imamo metodu PCR kojom se dokazuje genetski materijal bas te i te klice, znaci metodama DNA tehnologije u stanju si na najmanju kolicinu DNA uz upotrebu specificnih "primera" bas za taj gen koji gledas a  genom je podloga zasto je to bas E. sakazakii a ne Enterobacter baumanii i dobijes vrlo pouzdan rezultat.  Brze je i skuplje iako se paralelno nasadjuju kulture kakve spominje swenki jer one recimo daju antibiogram i uz tosluze kao kontrola ali treba vrijeme da se klic ekultiviraju, DNA tehnologija je brza. Samo nazalost skuplja. 

Sto se sastava Cole tice, nije istina da se ne zna sastav. On se moze odrediti samo se ne zna receptura za postupak proizvodnje. Mozes ti meni dati recept za neki slozeni kolac i nabrojati samo sastojke i njihov udio u kolacu, ali ako mi nisi otkrila postupak kako ga radis, kojim tocno redoslijedom, koja temperatura, koliko dugo,  ja ga sigurno necu moci reproducirati.

----------


## VedranaV

Nisam potcrtala riječ koja mi se činila najvažnija, nego sam potcrtala zato što sam htjela da razumijete što točno pitam, jer mi nije bilo jasno zašto piše especially, a ne only ili exclusively.

I da, oportunistički je patogen, a ipak se događa u vrlo malom, ali za te roditelje ne i zanemarivom broju slučajeva, da obolijevaju i zdrava donešena djeca.

Još lijepo molim da me ne napadaš i da ne pretpostavljaš što mi se činilo, što zapravo mislim i sl., nego da mi odgovoriš na pitanja.

----------


## VedranaV

I da ponovim, koliko bi koštalo napraviti analizu formule koja se prodaje tu i formule koja se prodaje vani?

----------


## VedranaV

Ajde da potrošim malo više riječi. Piše swenova mama da postoje razlike u formuli koja se prodaje ovdje u odnosu na formulu koju je kupila u Austriji. Piše i da je dobila info da ova naša uzrokuje probavne probleme kod nedonoščadi i da nema isti sastav. Piše i da ne može to dokazati jer je analiza preskupa (parafraziram da ne tražim sad točan citat). Pa ja pitam što bi točno bilo potrebno, koje sve analize, koliko novaca, kad bi se tako nešto htjelo ispitati.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Ne vidim iz cega si ti iscitala da se tebe napada. Ja sam ti samo skrenula paznju na to da si u istoj recenici imala i odgovor na svoje pitanje. I sad se ti zbog toga nalazis napadanom. 

Sama si podcrtavala rijeci koje su ti se cinile bitnima za razumijevanje, za mene bi to bile neke druge ali niej niti bitno. A bas nigdje nitko ranije nije spominjao rijec ekskluzivno ili samo vezano uz E.sakazakii. Spominjalo se najcesce, uglavnom i slicno. Jer 1 na 100 000 incidencije bolest uzrokovane s tim patogenom na razini HR ti znaci manje  od 1 oboljeli u 2 godine ( ne mogu ti reci tocno jer znam da je ranije bilo oko 50 000 novorođenih godisnje a sad aje manje) cak ako bi prejudicirali stvar da se svi oni hrane formulom a ne doje. realno gledajuci na razini HR problem je ispod 1 oboljelog na dvije godine, mozda jedan u tri godine jer je dio dojencadi ipak dojen. 


Koliko kosta analiza pitaj na pravom mjestu, tamo gdje se razlicite analize rade. Kosta sigurno jako puno ukoliko je detaljna. Ja ti mogu odgovoriti koliko kosta ono cime se ja bavim, od dijagnostike do terapije, a odgovor na svoje pitanje trazi na pravom mjestu. 


I jos jednom ti se ispricavam sto si se nasla osjetila osobno napadnutom jer to nikako nije bila moja namjera. ja ovdje komentiram clanak Pat Thomas, nista vise niti manje.

----------


## VedranaV

> Ne vidim iz cega si ti iscitala da se tebe napada.


Zbog ovog: 




> Opet jednak pristup kao sto stalno ovdje raspravljamo, vadjenje iz konteksta jedne rijeci a ne razumijevanje svega sto pise.

----------


## VedranaV

> Koliko kosta analiza pitaj na pravom mjestu, tamo gdje se razlicite analize rade. Kosta sigurno jako puno ukoliko je detaljna. Ja ti mogu odgovoriti koliko kosta ono cime se ja bavim, od dijagnostike do terapije, a odgovor na svoje pitanje trazi na pravom mjestu.


Kakav je to ton  :shock: ?
Hvala na pomoći i vrijednim informacijama.

----------


## VedranaV

I da pojasnim koji mi je sad vrag. Da pitam prometnog policajca u Maksimiru gdje je neka ulica u Remetincu, a on mi mrtvo-hladno odgovori da odem pitati na pravo mjesto, da on zna ulice u Maksimiru, nek potražim odgovor na svoje pitanje na pravom mjestu i pritom mi čak ne kaže koje je to pravo mjesto, prvo bih se zapitala što je zaboga njemu. Pristojan odgovor koji bih od njega očekivala ako ne zna, je da zaista ne zna i da pitam policajca u Remetincu, da će on sigurno znati.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Lijepo sam ti napisala da ti mogu navesti tocne cijene i dijagnostickih i terapijskih postupaka onoga cime se ja bavim. Ovim se bave drugi strucnjaci. Sta je u tome nepristojno??? Ali ti opet u tome, pazi sad,  nalazis neprikladan ton?? Sad ja tebe pitam kakav je to moj ton?? 

Koliko kosta recimo PCR "primer" za brzu dijagnostiku E. sakazakii ZAISTA NE ZNAM, jel jeftinije raditi DNA ili klasicne kultivacije i testove dokazivanja, NE ZNAM.. Ne trebas odmah biti paranoidna i misliti da znam ali ti ne zelim reci. Zasto polazis od negativističkih pretpostavki da ti ne zelim reci a znam. Zasto ti recimo ne bi rekla??? Naprotiv, da znam rado bih ti rekla jer to nije nikakva tajna info koju ja ne bi s tobom podijelila. 
Ali nemoj ocekivati da bi ja trebala spremno podmetnuti ledja i ici zivkati labose okolo koliko kosta koja analiza samo zato jer ti to od mene ocekujes.  Ocekujes da netko koga ne poznas i ciji posao to nije odradjuje nesto sto tebe zanima. Kad mene nesto zanima ne ocekujem da se netko drugi rastrci umjesto mene jer sam eto ja kraljica pucnula prstima. Ako poznam onoga koji zna pitat cu njega, ako ne pokusat cu sama saznati. Ja bi bila drska kada bi to znala a ne bi ti zeljela odgovoriti. Ovako se opet po 16 put ponavljam i govorim ti da cijene postupaka znam iskljucivo za svoje podrucje jer eto to slucajno nije posao na razini kvartovskog policajca iz Maksimira koji skupa s tobom moze na planu pronaci ulicu.  Iz cega ti iscitavas moj ton??? Iz toga sto sam ti rekla da pitas one koji se time bave.

Ako te moje pisanje toliko iritira i izbacuje iz takta, moj jedini savjet je da moje postove preskocis. Polazim tu od sebe jer niti ja ne volim citati ljude koje dozivljavam drskima i ciji ton mi se ne svidja pa ne vidim zasto bi to ocekivala od drugih. Ako mislis da su moji odgovori nepristojni u bilo kojem smislu, opet preporucam da postupis kako sam gore napisala. Pozdrav i bez ljutnje.

----------


## litala

vidis kako je percepcija neceg napisanog tako osobna i nepredvidljiva...

meni se ton kojim je fancy napisala da potrazis info o cijenama ispitivanja - skroz korektan. nisam iscitala nikakav "ton"...

a i ne vidim zasto bi ona bila dezurna instanca koja bi trebala raspolagati informacijama koje ti trazis?

mozda grijesim - ali zar se tu po cijeloj ovoj sagi od topica u dva dijela ne provlaci ideja da kad ti neka info treba - pa si je nadji sam...

----------


## VedranaV

Fancy, nisam paranoidna niti mislim da znaš a da mi ne želiš reći.

Niti očekujem da netko podmetne leđa i ide zvati okolo labose i sve ono ostalo prekrasno što si napisala.

Puno pretpostavljaš i izvodiš zaključke iz pretpostavki što možda ne bi bio problem da nisu pogrešne.

Postavila sam pitanje za koje sam mislila da možda znate odgovor, swenova mama ili ti. Zar mi ne možeš lijepo reći da ne znaš, nego me šalješ na pravo mjesto, a ne kažeš mi koje? Koje je pravo mjesto? Ili da si i to sama pronađem?

----------


## VedranaV

> a i ne vidim zasto bi ona bila dezurna instanca koja bi trebala raspolagati informacijama koje ti trazis?


Gdje sam ja to napisala?

----------


## davorka

Fancy, ja nisam VedranaV, ali sam svejedno uočila tvoj zajedljivi ton i to ne samo u ovim zadnjim postovima. Lijepo je dobronamjerno raspravljati i ukazati nekome na nešto (u ovom slučaju Rodi na "sporni" tekst) ali nije se lijepo postavljati s visine i dijeliti nam packe.
Što se tiče tvog odgovora da ti ne pada na pamet zivkati laboratorije da bi saznala neku info, vidiš, dobronamjerna osoba bi po mom mišljenju, pogotovo ako je tvoje struke vrlo rado to napravila (dakle nazvala laboratorij i saznala koliko košta analiza) i utrošila energiju na to nego tu istu energiju potrošila na pisanje ovolikog broja opširnih postova na istu temu. Ali, naravno to je tvoj izbor.

----------


## VedranaV

> eto to slucajno nije posao na razini kvartovskog policajca iz Maksimira koji skupa s tobom moze na planu pronaci ulicu.


Oprosti što nisam upotrijebila usporedbu s nekim čiji je posao na razini tvog.

----------


## tara8

Osobno me ovakovi tekstovi uvijek povrijede, jer nekako ispada da nisam dobra mama jer sam prestala dojiti s četiri mjeseca....A eto kod mene je baš sve bilo OK - u rodilištu nisu davali bočicu, čak ni kada je mala urlala, u početku je mlijeka bilo za potop, morala sam se izdajati, nitko me nije odgovarao od dojenja, niti pedijatrica niti patronažna...A onda u trećem mjesecu ko da je netko prerazao...mlijeka sve manje i manje, mala nervozna, dobila 150 g u mjesec dana. I šta da radim? Sretna sam što uopće postoji adaptirano mlijeko, pa sam joj to mogla dati...
Osobno jesam za dojenje zaista, i nemam negativnih iskustava niti iz rodilišta niti odokoline, ali naprosto zaista postoje žene koje ne mogu dojiti...i ne treba ih tjerati da se osjećaju krivima zbog toga. Danas je dojenje toliko in, da se po meni pretjeruje...moja cimerica u rodilištu nije imala ni kapi mlijeka, baš ono ništa---ni kolostrum niti išta, dva dana joj je djete bilo gladno i to je urlao jer su se sestre bojale dati bočicu da ih netko ne prijavi. Tek kad je zapriejtila da ide kući, dale su...
Naravno da je dojenje bolje, naravno da treba pokušavati maksimalno...ali ipak nekada ne ide i ne ide...Bojim se da ste ovdje malo preisključivi pa se neke mame naprosto ne osjećaju ugodno.

----------


## swenova mama

> Piše i da je dobila info da ova naša uzrokuje probavne probleme kod nedonoščadi i da nema isti sastav.


nema isti sastav i to i pise ne deklaraciji. Kad uzmes deklaraciju jednog i drugog, vidis da je razlika. ne treba ti laboratorij za to.

----------


## swenova mama

pitanje je samo sto uzrokuje ta sitna razlika u sastavu  koja je navedena na deklaraciji. 
Vedrana, nisam se time bavila, ne znam ti tocno reci. Jedan jedinio put kad sam htjela nositi nesto na analizu (hranu) komunicirala sam s austrijskim laboratorijem. I na kraju nisam nosila jer je cifra koju si izbacili bila (ne sjecam se vise tocno, pa cu bubnuti, veca od deset tisuca eura. Zasto ti je to vazno?

----------


## momze

> moja cimerica u rodilištu nije imala ni kapi mlijeka, baš ono ništa---ni kolostrum niti išta, dva dana joj je djete bilo gladno i to je urlao jer su se sestre bojale dati bočicu da ih netko ne prijavi.


mislim da bi bilo cudno da je imala mlijeka odmah u rodilistu! 

oba puta mlijeko mi je nadoslo tek 3 dan nakon poroda. prvi puta ne znam da li mi je dijete "urlalo od gladi" jer je bio odvojen od mene i sopali su ga adaptiranim, sigurna sam.

drugi puta, moje dijete nije uopce urlalo ali zato sto se niti sekunde nismo razdvojili nakon poroda. spavao je uz mene, sa otkrivenom dojkom pored njegovog lica. mlijeko je doslo treci dan a u medjuvremenu je on vrijeme provodio na dojci. nikakvi cajeki, glukoza ili adaptirano.  

e da, i potpisujem davorku!

----------


## flower1

to sam ja... 8) 

znam tara taj osjecaj da si sve pokusao a nije islo je stvarno gadna stvar i tad ti najmanje treba netko soliti i papriti po rani -ako malo pazljivije iscitas cijelu diskusiju vidjet ces da to nikad niti u jednom trenutku nije bila namjera Udruge i nije nam to cilj, osobno mi je uvijek zao da netko napore na polju dojenja dozivi tako na osoban nacin tesko...  :Love:  

imam potrebu malo struktuirati diskusiju - o cemu sad diskutiramo - o postojanju/nepostojanju lab. i koliko kosta analiza koja bi dokazala postojanje odredjenih bakterija ili tvari... jel to sad bitno? mislim hoce li itko ici platiti novce da dobije rezultate koji ce vrijediti za samo tu jednu kutiju doticnog mlijeka? i sto ako u njoj bude svega ili nicega...meni je tu suvisno kopati dalje ako se nece uci u studiju pracenja kroz neko razumno vrijeme i sl...

imamo dva iskristalizirana stava - oba se slazu da je dojenje no1 izbor, i da adapt. nije u svojem sastavu isto majc. mlijeku te da je moguce (mislim da se razlikuje od studije do studije u kojem postotku i kada) da se dese nezeljene stvari kod njegova uzimanja (a o cemu javnost nedovoljno zna), isto tako moguce je da zbog adapt. mlijeka dijete ima odredjene posljedice - sada ili za 30 god. - to su fakti.

u cemu se dva stava razlikuju (i mislim da je to jedina relevantna diskusija) je da jedni smatraju da tekstovi koji upozoravaju na gore navedene nuspojave moraju biti direktni, ostri, izravni, pa i zastrasujuci...dok drugi smatraju da bi trebali biti vise znanstveno pokrepljeni, sa vise rezerve i stila koji je blazi.

ako sam pohvatala sve - onda je zapravo kamen spoticanja nesto sto je uredj. politika portala i same rubrike i odgovornost je na urednicima, a onda bi moj zakljucak ipak bio - da mi je je jako drago da se pojavilo i drugo misljenje i da nam je svima dalo misliti...

----------


## flower1

izbacuje me...pa lomim...

a rezultat misljenja ne mora biti da ce se uvaziti sve sto kazu "kriticari" (dobronamjerni ili ne)...sto je opet samo na odgovornost onima koji odlucuju kakv ce tekst izaci vani.

nekako mi se cini da smo pri kraju diskusije 
 :Grin:  

ili mi se krivo cini?

----------


## davorka

> ako sam pohvatala sve - onda je zapravo kamen spoticanja nesto sto je uredj. politika portala i same rubrike i odgovornost je na urednicima, a onda bi moj zakljucak ipak bio - da mi je je jako drago da se pojavilo i drugo misljenje i da nam je svima dalo misliti...


Flower, drugog mišljenja je uvijek bilo i biti će. I to je dobro. Stvar je samo u tome kako se to mišljenje prezentira. Mislim da se ovdje malo previše patroniziralo i kritiziralo Rodin rad i išlo u raspravu zbog rasprave.

----------

mi smo domacini-ice, mi smo te koje ce dopustiti ili presjeci ton rasprave, ja osobno ne osjecam taj ton toliko ostrim (naglasavam - ja), ono sto mene pomalo brine je to da osjecam da nam se zeli implicirati kakvi tekstovi i kakav portal treba biti i kakva Roda treba biti...(a to je kad se vise diskusija pomakne od teksta pa krene na Udrugu i sl.) tu mi zapravonema potrebe za odgovorom, jer ce svaki odgovor ici u pravdanje - a to mi je suvisno. Svatko svoj dom uredjuje onako kako se njemu svidja, moze se saslusati da netko nesto vidi drugacije, ali nista vise od toga se ne moze obecati - zato mi je diskusija pomalo vec suvisna...

----------


## VedranaV

Flo, samo da odgovorim swenovoj mami.




> Zasto ti je to vazno?


Zato što mi je taj podatak prestrašan pa me zanima sve oko toga (a i inače sam znatiželjna). Mislim, ako je "Potrošač" reagirao na drugačiji sastav Ariela kod nas i na zapadnom tržištu, vjerujem da bi ih zanimalo i ovo. A ako im se već prijavljuje tako nešto, nije loše imati i podatke o svemu što je potrebno za to dokazati.

----------


## flower1

to sam ja  8) ovo gore

----------


## flower1

inace u cijeloj diskusiji jako su mi vrijedne (na osobnoj razini - jer i sama suuredjujem dio portala) stavovi i misljenja jedne novinarke i ljecnice...jer svojim tekstovima zapravo ulazimo u podrucje obje struke i iz te pozicije jasno mi je zasto su imale potrebu komentirati.

----------


## flower1

sad vidim davorkin post - tocno to i mene smeta kad se krene u rad Rode, a ne u - komentar tekstova s portala.

jel vam idem na zivce s ovim stalnim novim postovima, idem i sama sebi   :Mad:

----------


## flower1

...pa ako nema vise komentara na sami tekst ja bih svima uputila jedan   :Kiss:   jer su sve strane super kulturno i fino odradile svoje argumente...ponekad je to najbolje sto se moze postici.  :Love:

----------


## fancy usisivac

Svi moji kometari se odnose na samo jedan clanak, autorice Pat Thomas, Suck on this. Nigdje ne komentiram druge tekstove niti rad udruge što mi neki zele imputirati. Ovaj podforum je otvoren kao podforum komentara na tekstove na portalu. Ako je netko ocekivao samo hvalospjeve onda je i naslov podforuma trebalo tako srociti "Hvalospjevi a ne kriticki komentari". 

I zbilja sam vec samoj sebi dosadna, jer se non stop ponavljam, da u svim mojim postovima ovdje kritiziram konkretne lazno prikazane i netocne navode u tekstu i to se moze procitati iz mojih prethodnih postova na ovom i na zakljucanom topiku. Pisala sam vec prije koje su po meni gluposti napisane u tekstu. I i dalje mislim da su gluposti. 

Flower recimo moje misljenje o tekstu vidi prikazuje ovakvim:




> dok drugi smatraju da bi trebali biti vise znanstveno pokrepljeni, sa vise rezerve i stila koji je blazi.


Opet ponavlja, ne smeta me stil dok su cinjenice ispravne i ispravno prezentirane. A sto je to sto ja smatram potpunom netocnim na vise mejsta sam napisala pa tko se ne sjeca neka ponovno cita. Ja isto tako ovo ne pisem jer ne ocekujem da ce se odgovorni za portal posuti pepelom i reci o.k. taj tekst ima manjkavosti. Meni je jasno da su neki dapace odusevljeni vrijednoscu ovog teksta toliko da je njega stilom ov

----------


## anchie76

Bok Tara8   :Smile:  

Zao mi je sto se lose osjecas oko neuspjelog dojenja -u smislu da nisi uspjela dojiti onoliko dugo koliko si htjela.  No dojila si 3 mjeseca i to se broji   :Smile:  




> A onda u trećem mjesecu ko da je netko prerazao...mlijeka sve manje i manje, mala nervozna, dobila 150 g u mjesec dana. I šta da radim? Sretna sam što uopće postoji adaptirano mlijeko, pa sam joj to mogla dati...


Ukoliko je dijete dobro dojilo prva 3 mjeseca, nema razloga da se to i ne nastavi.  Obicno je oko 3 mj i najzesci skok u razvoju djeteta, pa dijete djeluje gladno i nezadovolujno. Moguce je da je doslo do neke promjene u ritmu, ili u necemu drugom sto je poremetilo dojenje.  Kad se otkrilo da je dijete dobilo 150 gr u mjesec dana, trebalo se poraditi na tome da se otkrije uzrok.  Pedijatar je trebao sve zivo i nezivo proci s tobom da se vidi gdje steka i u cemu je problem.  Pa je trebalo biti napravljeno test vaganje za 7 dana, pa ti je trebao reci sve tehnike s kojim bi u medjuvremenu mogla povecati djetetovo dobivanje na kilazi.  Uglavnom - puno posla.  Ukoliko to nitko nije odradio, uzrok se ne moze naci, pa niti rijesiti problem.  Obicno je kod nas praksa kad se tako nesto desi da se konstatira da "mama nema mlijeka, i da ce trebati poceti s nadohranom".  A to nije rijesenje.  Rjesenje je ono gore sto sam navela.

Evo vidis, o ovome ja stalno pricam.  Sistem je taj koji je los.  Ti se sad lose osjecas sto nisi uspjela u dojenju dok citas nase tekstove.  No zasto se ti lose osjecas, ti si htjela dojiti, ne?  I htjela si, i dobro ti je islo, sve dok niste naletili na prvi problem - e onda ljudi koji su ti trebali pomoci to nisu napravili.  Na njima je krivnja, a ne na tebi.






> Osobno jesam za dojenje zaista, i nemam negativnih iskustava niti iz rodilišta niti odokoline, ali naprosto zaista postoje žene koje ne mogu dojiti...i ne treba ih tjerati da se osjećaju krivima zbog toga.


Postoje zene koje ne mogu dojiti.  I tih je recimo oko 1%.  Okreni se oko sebe pa pogledaj koliki je postotak zena u nasem drustvu koje "ne mogu dojiti".  Nesrazmjer je ociti.  Nesto znaci ne stima.  A ne stima ono gore sto sam prije navela - cim dodje do problema, ne rjesava ga se, nego se ide na adaptirano.  Sistem funkcionira tako, i to je to.





> moja cimerica u rodilištu nije imala ni kapi mlijeka, baš ono ništa---ni kolostrum niti išta, dva dana joj je djete bilo gladno i to je urlao jer su se sestre bojale dati bočicu da ih netko ne prijavi. Tek kad je zapriejtila da ide kući, dale su...


Jedna od zabluda koje se sire ovim prostorima je ta da mame imaju mlijeka cim rode.  To nije istina.  Imaju kolostrum - koji se ponekad niti ne moze vidjeti koliko ga malo ima.   A dijete place i kad nije gladno  :Wink:   Place zbog toga sto hoce biti noseno, sto mu je porod bio stresan, sto mu je stresno biti udaljen od mame i iz milion drugih razloga.

Nisu stvari tako jednostavne kako se cine.

----------


## fancy usisavac

Uh, poslala post nezavrsen od straha da flower ne zakljuca.  :lol

Vidim se da ovdje rasprava o tekstu pokusava svesti na nivo sto bi netkop drugi trebao raditi da je dobronamjeran. Ovdje se tekstovi komentiraju, ne rade se nikave osobne usluge nekome. Ako joj treba moja pomoc neka me VedranaV lijepo nazove pa cu joj rado pomoci. Ali ne moze meni jedna Davorka reci sta je meni korisnije utroseno vrijeme, zivkati labose ili pisati komentare. zar ovo niste otvorili za komentare. Ako zelite da ne komentiramo onda zatvorite podforum a ne samo topik.

----------


## zecg

> Vidim se da ovdje stalno vrte isti navodi. Recimo, isto kako se IQ povezivao s dojenjem tako postoji friska studija da je to lazna korelacija, odnosno da je ipak genetika u pitanju a ne dojenje, odnosno da su zene viseg IQ cesce bolje educirane i da zbog toga cesce doje a ne da dojenje direktno utjce na IQ.


Ne "lažna", nego spuriozna. Korelacija postoji (IQ je zbilja povezan s dojenjem), samo je posredujuća varijabla inteligencija roditelja. Iz korelacije se vrlo rijetko može zaključiti kauzalitet. No i spuriozna korelacija nešto govori - govori to da inteligentniji ljudi (u pravilu oni koje volimo pitati za stvari) preferiraju dojenje.




> Jos jednom naglasavam da sigurno formula ima stetne ucinke ali sigurno ne tako fatalne kako se ovim clankom zelilo naglasiti. Nikome ne preporucam forumulu ali mrzim pretjerivanja u bilo kojem smjeru.


Meni se čini da su štetni učinci odlično dokumentirani i da je dosta dobro procijenjeno koliko su fatalni:
http://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/5...a-report-2.htm
(odlično posluži kao izvor referenci na radove iz područja).

----------


## anchie76

> Uh, poslala post nezavrsen od straha da flower ne zakljuca. :lol


Ma nema zakljucavanja    :Laughing:     Lijepo i kulturno se raspravlja, dokle god bude i dalje tako, pisite dokle god imate volje i inspiracije za pisanje   :Grin:

----------


## VedranaV

> Ako joj treba moja pomoc neka me VedranaV lijepo nazove pa cu joj rado pomoci.


Dogovoreno, hvala! Nemam više tvoj mob, pa bi bilo super ako mi ga možeš poslati na pp.

----------


## fancy usisavac

kao gost ne mogu slati p.m. Ali sigurna sam da znas tko sve od Roda ima moj mob.   :Smile:

----------


## flower1

nemam ja kljuca  i ne treba ga biti...citam samu sebe gore i vidim zasto je doslo do zabune...isprika   :Embarassed:

----------


## VedranaV

OK, pitat ću pače.

----------


## wildflower

meni je ova rasprava odlicna i smatram je jako korisnom, ali... ne razumijem zasto vas toliko vas posta bez registracije?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Wildflower, nisam registirana jer nisam korisnik foruma, citam portal i s portala sam upucena na mjesto gdje se mogu tekstovi s  portala komentirati. 
I tu sam mogucnost iskoristila iako vidim mnogi misle da je ovo ovdje uludo utroseno vrijeme. Davorka moze raspolagati sa svojim ali na srecu ne i s mojim vremenom. Mislim da je rasprava bila korektna i onda mi je glupo kad se netko tko nema nista pametnije za napisati nadje kao savjetodavac o korisnosti trosenja tudjeg vremena i energije. ali to govori prvenstveno o tim osobama.

----------


## zecg

> fancy, thx, meni se danas jednostavno ne da ponavljati kao papagaj konstatno jedno te isto. Onaj tko je zelio cuti i shvatiti, shvatio je.


Ja sam shvatio što želite reći, čitao sam malo i već sam se složio s tim. No s druge strane, "manipulativan" članak promovira dobru stvar i ne želi ikome išta prodati. Nisam zagovornik makijavelizma i manipulacije, no mislim da je objavom linkova na reference članak onome tko želi saznati o čemu se radi ponudio sasvim dovoljno. Propaganda industrije ne nudi niti toliko.

Također, držim da se generalno kod promocije dojenja zastrašivanje nemoguće izbjeći, jer mnogi od efekata formule i jesu strašni. To što industriji nije u interesu trovati djecu ne znači da neće, kad im se desi greška (za koju ću nepravedno ekstrapolirati kako se desila zbog povećanja profita) mjesecima skrivati da se to desilo (vidi članak salon.com koji sam linkao ranije).




> Mozemo do preksutra ujutro objasnjavati da kompanijama nije u interesu da se potruje 1000 beba i da placaju enormne odstete i pritom izgube dio trzista koji drze.


To je mjerljivo, često im jest u interesu. Za primjer, vidi Bayer ( http://www.ahrp.org/infomail/0503/22.php ), koji je svjesno zarazio hemofiličare AIDS-om. Ako će ih sudske nagodbe koštati manje od onog što mogu zaraditi, naravno da im je u interesu.




> Ma ne. najlakse je senzacionalisticki izvuci stvari iz konteksta i pljuvati. To da je podnaslov da bebe umiru od adaptiranog gadljiv, pa cak i ako ga se potkrijepi s dvadeset beba koje su umrle, a nisu, od adaptiranog, jer se ne zeli prihvatiti da je to jos uvijek i jedino i iskljucivo prehrambeni proizvod i da svakog trena na svijetu netko ima alergijsku reakciju na kikiriki, pa se ne pisu bombasticni clanci da kikiriki ubija, ne zeli se shvatiti, prihvatiti i prepoznati.


Nije jedini problem u potencijalnoj alergijskoj reakciji. Evo, opet ( http://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/5...a-report-2.htm ) jedan meta-rad koji citira konkretne nalaze povećanja rizika smrti (od, recimo, SIDS-a) kod beba na adaptiranom mlijeku.




> I jos na kraju tvrdnja da nasa djeca njima ne vrijede ni lipe. Sto je tek debela zabluda. Jer od nase djece oni zive.


To hoće li naša djeca razviti hiperaktivnost, limfome ili dijabetes u kasnijem životu uopće ne utječe na novac koji dobivaju. Osim putem znanstvenih radova koji, post hoc, desetljećima kasnije, pronađu tu vezu.

Slažem se s tobom glede te konkretne zamjerke, no mislim da si ovu bitku rasplamsala posve uzaludno. I sama kažeš kako postoje priče koje su "dovoljno zastrašujuće". Ne bi li pripomenuti u startu da se taj konkretan članak zasniva na za današnje vrijeme nerelevantnim činjenicama bilo sasvim dovoljno?

----------


## davorka

> Ali nemoj ocekivati da bi ja trebala spremno podmetnuti ledja i ici zivkati labose okolo koliko kosta koja analiza samo zato jer ti to od mene ocekujes.  Ocekujes da netko koga ne poznas i ciji posao to nije odradjuje nesto sto tebe zanima. Kad mene nesto zanima ne ocekujem da se netko drugi rastrci umjesto mene jer sam eto ja kraljica pucnula prstima. Ako poznam onoga koji zna pitat cu njega, ako ne pokusat cu sama saznati. Ja bi bila drska kada bi to znala a ne bi ti zeljela odgovoriti. Ovako se opet po 16 put ponavljam i govorim ti da cijene postupaka znam iskljucivo za svoje podrucje jer eto to slucajno nije posao na razini kvartovskog policajca iz Maksimira koji skupa s tobom moze na planu pronaci ulicu.  Iz cega ti iscitavas moj ton??? Iz toga sto sam ti rekla da pitas one koji se time bave.
> 
> Ako te moje pisanje toliko iritira i izbacuje iz takta, moj jedini savjet je da moje postove preskocis. Polazim tu od sebe jer niti ja ne volim citati ljude koje dozivljavam drskima i ciji ton mi se ne svidja pa ne vidim zasto bi to ocekivala od drugih. Ako mislis da su moji odgovori nepristojni u bilo kojem smislu, opet preporucam da postupis kako sam gore napisala. Pozdrav i bez ljutnje.


Fancy, ja uopće nisam imala namjeru raspolagati sa tvojim dragocjenim vremenom, mene je na reakciju potaknuo ovaj gore citat.
Razlog zašto ja nisam  "ništa pametnije" napisala na ovu temu je taj što su to već prije mene učinile Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, urednice portala i rubrika na portalu koje su po ovom pitanju puno mjerodavnije i stručnije od mene koja se u Rodi bavim nekim drugim stvarima pa mislim da nije potrebno jedno te isto ponavljati 10 puta.
Mene samo smeta da netko dođe u "tuđu kuću" komentirati nešto i onda si dozvoljava ovakav način razgovora kao što si ti dozvoljavaš. I nazivati me "jedna Davorka" mislim da nije potrebno komentirati.

----------


## zecg

> Mene samo smeta da netko dođe u "tuđu kuću" komentirati nešto i onda si dozvoljava ovakav način razgovora kao što si ti dozvoljavaš.


To je (moje osobno mišljenje) pogrešan stav. Javni forum nije ničija kuća, kad ga ljudi koji dijele uvjerenja počnu takvim doživljavati to vodi u groupthink i kolektivnu retardaciju. A način razgovora fancy usisivača je sasvim civiliziran, ako izuzmemo to sitno ad hominem podbadanje s "jednom davorkom".

----------


## Dijana

> davorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene samo smeta da netko dođe u "tuđu kuću" komentirati nešto i onda si dozvoljava ovakav način razgovora kao što si ti dozvoljavaš.
> 
> 
> To je (moje osobno mišljenje) pogrešan stav. Javni forum nije ničija kuća, kad ga ljudi koji dijele uvjerenja počnu takvim doživljavati to vodi u groupthink i kolektivnu retardaciju. A način razgovora fancy usisivača je sasvim civiliziran, ako izuzmemo to sitno ad hominem podbadanje s "jednom davorkom".


Zecq, čitaš mi misli.

----------


## tara8

Anchie 71 - vidiš moja me pedijatrica naručivala na vaganje svaki tjedan, tri puta smo tako išli i niš se nije događalo - dok nismo počeli uvoditi adaptirano. Napominjem, to nije bila kriza dan ili dva, tjedan kriza je kod mene bila mjesec dana. Izdajanjem sam naposlijetku utvrdila da nemogu proizvesti dnevno više od 300 - 350 ml. A izdajala sam se svakih pola sata...To mi je na kraju savjetovala pedijatrica da se vidi koliko mlijeka ima...Ne znam što smo više mogle učiniti..

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie 71 - vidiš moja me pedijatrica naručivala na vaganje svaki tjedan, tri puta smo tako išli i niš se nije događalo


Ali nije samo stvar u testnom vaganju svaki tjedan.  Ako stvari ne funkcioniraju dobro s dojenjem (a nisu funkcionirale), naravno da nece biti pomaka iz tjedna u tjedan.  Da li ti je pedijatrica rekla STO da radis da povecas djetetovo dobivanje na kilazi?  Da li ti je rekla neki konkretan savjet sto se dojenja tice?




> Napominjem, to nije bila kriza dan ili dva, tjedan kriza je kod mene bila mjesec dana. Izdajanjem sam naposlijetku utvrdila da nemogu proizvesti dnevno više od 300 - 350 ml. A izdajala sam se svakih pola sata...To mi je na kraju savjetovala pedijatrica da se vidi koliko mlijeka ima...


Evo vidis, ovo sto si bila savjetovana je apsolutno krivi savjet (koji vas je odveo na put adaptiranog).  Izdajanjem se NE MOZE utvrditi kolicina mlijeka koju mama ima.  Izdajanje je tehnika koja se mora uspjesno savladati (mnoge mame su uspjesne u dojenju ali totalno neuspjesne u izdajanju), tijelo ne reagira isto na izdajanje kao na dojenje jer je izdajanje "umjetno" pa se mlijeko teze otpusta, i ako mama je uspjesno savladala izdajanje, niti najbolje izdajanje ne moze tako efikasno isprazniti dojku kako moze dijete.  Imajuci to sve u vidu, izdajanje je jako los pokazatelj kolicine mlijeka i ne bi se trebalo koristiti u svrhu "odredjivanja" kolicine mlijeka kod mame.




> Ne znam što smo više mogle učiniti..


Ti ne bas puno  :Smile:    Vidjela si problem, trazila pomoc, ali je nisi dobila.  Puno vise je trebalo biti napravljeno od strane pedijatrice.  Jaaaaaako je puno razloga zasto bi dijete manje dobivalo na kilazi.  Trebalo se dobro izanalizirati sto se promijenilo - ako je sve do tada bilo savrseno ok, STO se promijenilo pa je dijete prestalo dobivati na kilazi.  Koliko traju podoji?  Koliko podoja je dnevno?  Koliko cesto se mijenjaju dojke?  Jel ima dijete dudu? Jel dobiva dijete ista osim majcinog mlijeka? Jel doji po noci?  Jel doji na zahtjev ili na sat?  I jos puno puno toga... (ova gore pitanja su samo za primjer, pls. nemoj sada odgovarati meni.  To sam samo napisala da vidis da je jaaaako puno pitanja potrebno odgovoriti da bi se doslo do potencijalnog uzroka problema).  A i ako se ne uspije naci direktan uzrok, jos uvijek postoje trikovi koji se mogu raditi da bi se osiguralo da dijete dobiva vise masnog mlijeka (za rast i razvoj).

O tome ja pricam.  Nazalost rijetki su pedijatri koji ce se na taj nacin obratiti mami kad ima problema.  Vecina njih ce reci "mama nemate dovoljno mlijeka, zao mi je morate poceti s dohranom".. I onda ce se mama lose osjecati jer ju je tijelo "iznevjerilo", jer nije uspjela a htjela je....  A sanse su velike da se taj problem dao rijesiti - ali nitko nije znao KAKO ga rijesiti. U tome je problem u cijeloj stvari.

----------


## fancy usisivac

Davorka, ako ne zelite "tudje" komentare u "svojoj kući"" onda lijepo deklarirajte tko je to pozvan u "vasu kucu", bilo na portal, bilo na ovaj podforum koji komentira tekstove s portala. 

Evo konkretno, citirala si gore dio mog posta, ali ja i dalje ne vidim sta je tu drsko ili neprimjereno. Da mi olaksas mogla si mi poboldati sporne i neprilicne rijeci.  Na cinjenicu da ti u mojim recenicama nalazis skriveni smisao i vise od napisanog, ja nazalost ne mogu utjecati. Ti si raniej napisala da ja dijelim packe ostalim sudionicima u diskusiji. Ja packe dijelim iskljucivo Pat Thomas i njenom uratku kojem vidim konkretnije zamjerke no sto je stil, koji mi se moze i ne mora svidjati. I uopce ne ocekujem da ti, urednice portala, urednice rubrika i svi ostali i dalje ne dijelite svoje odusevljenje tim uratkom.

----------


## klia

> drugi puta, moje dijete nije uopce urlalo ali zato sto se niti sekunde nismo razdvojili nakon poroda. spavao je uz mene, sa otkrivenom dojkom pored njegovog lica. mlijeko je doslo treci dan


Isto je bilo i nama, s time što su mene isprepadali tremorom (drhtanje udova, tobože zbog nedovoljno mlijeka, a on je, kao, velik i treba mu više da mu ne pada šećer u krvi) i uvalili Damjanu 20ml nadohrane da se ja nisam stigla ni okrenuti. Srećom ga to nije omelo, a ni ja se nisam dala isprovocirati, nego sam ostala opuštena.
Bitan je faktor ta opuštenost. Prvi puta sam se u bolnici strašno sekirala zbog nadohrane, do te mjere da sam samu sebe zakočila jer sam nadohranu shvaćala kao poruku da nemam mlijeka i da neću uspjeti, zatim jako me bolio šav od epi, bradavice ravne i bolne, bilo je tu još puno početničkih pogrešaka, tako da m nije u velikim količinama došlo dobrih 14-ak dana. Ali ipak je došlo, stalnim i stalnim sisanjem i mojom vjerom da mogu dojiti, da nema razloga da ne dojim.

----------


## davorka

Fancy,
nećemo se složiti i ja više neću s tobom polemizirati.
Nigdje nisam rekla da u "našoj kući" ne želimo tuđe komentare, ponovo tjeraš vodu na svoj mlin, komentirala sam samo način komunikacije. Tebi je takav način primjeren, meni nije. Naravno da želimo komentare, zato smo i otvorili podforum za njih, svaki komentar je dobrodošao ali iskreno ja ne vidim cilja ovom topicu. Da li ti i swenovamama mislite da bi taj tekst trebalo maknuti s portala ili što?

----------


## fancy usisivac

Opet po stoti put naglasavam da ja ne zelim ni manje ni vise od onoga sto sam vec napisala, a to su iskljucivo moji vlastiti komentari na staj odredjeni tekst. To sta cete vi uciniti s tim tekstom je iskljucivo vasa stvar i vasa odgovornost. U vaš se posao ne želim miješati. Kako vi drzite da je on vaseg portala ostavit cete ga na portalu i jos u kojoj prigodi istaknuti na naslovnici kao što je bilo za tjedan dojenja i svi sretni i zadovoljni. To sto se nekome taj tekst svidja, meni niti najmanje ne pricinja problem. Ja sam iskoristila prostor namijenjen za komentare da skrenem paznju na krive navode u tekstu i to je to. 

Ja sam komentirala konkretne pogresne cinjenice u tom tekstu. Tekst mi zbog toga potpuno izgubio vjerodostojnost. Stil mi jos mogla progutati iako inace nisam pristalica bombastickih naslova i takve vrste tekstova koji su primjerneiji zutoj stampi tipa Imperijal.  Ali tu vidim manji problem nego u krivim navodima.  
I mislim da je suvisno upucivati uopćene kritike na moj stil komunikacije, radije konrektno navedi gdje ja to nekoga vrijedam, ponizavam, ponasam se necivilizirano. Iz onoga sto si gore citirala se to ne vidi.

----------


## swenova mama

zecg, kikiriki je bio samo poredba. Ali ako cemo sitnicariti, sigurna sam da ljudi koji jedu mcdrek ceste umiru od srcanih i mozdanih udara. Da, postoji statistika koja dokazuje da su bebe koje umru od Sidsa cesce na ad mlijeku. Statistike su cudnovata stvar- ako u ukupnoj populaciji djece njih 75% jede ad mlijeko, a ostatak je dojen, u kojoj ce skupini biti vise djece umrle od sids-a? Bas zbog tog taj podatak nije vjerodostojan jer uzrok sidsa do danas nije poznat, na zalost, i ne dovodi se u korelaciju samo sa ad mlijekom, vec i s pusenjem u trudnoci ili u prostoriji bebe itd. 

ovaj podatak o bayeru je iznimno zanimljiv, ali ga ne bih nuzno kolerirala s industrijom ad mlijeka. Daj mi dokaze da to i oni rade.

vedrana, sigurna sam da bi potrosac i to zanimalo, svakako. Evo vam ideje. 

davorka, vec sam odgovorila sto bih ja, a nemam pojma sto bi fancy.




> Sto bih ja ucinila? ja bih, da sam urednica portala, dobro redigirala tekstove i prvo razmislila kome ih dajem na citanje. Koja je moja ciljana publika i sto zelim s tim ili bilo kojim drugim postici. 
> a za pocetak svakako bih skinula Posisi to i ovaj koji me ovdje doveo s portala jer su trash. U svim smislovima. Mozda bih ih iskoristila da prema njima napisem neki drugi. Ili ne bi. Wikipedia je besplatna, jednostavno bih prevela s njihove strane tekst o formuli. Realan je, temelji se na istrazivanjima i IFBAN-a i LLL-a, navodi WHO, odnosno, za razliku od ova dva koja su, svaka cast svima, ali ocito pisale prilicno nestrucne osobe polazeci samo za tim da dokazu svoje tvrdnje, navodi sve linkove i dokumentaciju na koju se poziva.

----------


## flower

kad sam u onoj recenici citiranoj od FU rekla - stil, onda sam mislila na sw, a FU ja shvacam kao osobu koja nas zeli usmjeriti na koristenje novijih podataka i pazljivije citiranje i citanje...nesto znanstveniji i nepristraniji pristup...

----------


## VedranaV

> vedrana, sigurna sam da bi potrosac i to zanimalo, svakako. Evo vam ideje.


Da ne bi poslije bilo nismo znali - to je ideja meni, ne Rodi. Roda se sigurno neće u to ići upuštati, izabrala se baviti drugim, što s ovim skupa ne ide.

----------


## VedranaV

> Statistike su cudnovata stvar- ako u ukupnoj populaciji djece njih 75% jede ad mlijeko, a ostatak je dojen, u kojoj ce skupini biti vise djece umrle od sids-a?


Kako to misliš? Pa uspoređuju se postoci - broj umrlih iz jedne grupe / uk. broj u toj grupi * 100% naprama broj umrlih iz druge grupe / uk. broj u toj grupi * 100%.

----------


## swenova mama

jesi sigurna? Statisticki se moze napraviti bilo sto, a ne mora nuzno biti rijec o kontroliranim skupinama niti domicilnoj skupini. Bojim se da je ovdje rijec jednako kao i o pitanju srednje place u Hrvatskoj, zbroji se sve u djuture i onda podijeli. Tako se i ovdje zbrojilo sve u djuture i pogledalo koliko je djece na adaptiranom, koliko dojeno.
Medjutim, to smatram nevaznim. Jer, i sama znas, do dana danasnjeg, nitko na ovom svijetu nema pojma zasto djeca umiru od SIDS_a. Izvuceni su neki rizicniji faktori, poput pusenja, spavanja na trbuhu (prije bilo na ledjima) i adaptiranog mlijeka, a ima ih i jos. Zato je manipulativno trvditi da djeca od SIDS-a umiru od adaptiranog mlijeka i, na koncu, neistinito.
Flo, nemam ja prigovor na stil. Stil je pisanja osobni odabir svakog autora teksta. Imam prigovor na nepostivanje temeljnih novinarskih pravila i etickih nacela profesije. Oni se lako nabroje: istinitost i tocnost (autorica u tekstu manipulira podacima, nisu tocni, a djelomicno ni istiniti), nepristranost i postenje (je li Pat Thomas nepristrana i postena pisuci o industriji adaptiranog mlijeka namjerno navodeci lazi kako bi podcrtala svoje teorije? ), postivanje osobnosti i privatnosti, neovisnost o interesima (zena tu ima neki interes, ako nijedan, onda da joj se knjige ili casopis bolje prodaju), odgovornost prema drustvu i drustvenim dobrima (je li pokazuje odgovornost prema drustvu pisuci manipulativne lazi? ), postivanje zakona (clanak je utuziv, bez daljnjeg jer podmece) i moral, pristojnost i dobar ukus. O ovom zadnjem dalo bi se dobro razmisliti jer za mene nije moralno ikoga zastrasivati poluistinama, nije ni pristojno, a bogme granici i s dobrim ukusom. nadalje, pravila profesije nalazu objektivnost i dosljednost, istinitost i transparentnost. Zena bogme nije nimalo objektivna. 
Prva i najcesca zrtva takvog nadrinovinarstva je novinarska etika, a potom i odmah istina. 
Zato sam protiv tog teksta koji se u novinarskom zargonu odmah prozove trashom. Jer u njemu nema nista novinarski, ali ima senzacionalistickog. Otprilike kao kad nekome pogine dijete u prometnoj nesreci, a novinar dojuri s pitanjem kako se osjecate. Ili kad na naslovnoj strani osvanu tijela mrtvih ljudi s ciljem da se poveca naklada. Ili kad pocne sezona lova na djecu koja boluju od AIDS-a, a na koncu im se zagorca zivot jer se crno na bijelo objave njihove fotografije i mjesta stanovanja. Sve je u redu ako povecava nakladu, misao je vodilja takvog novinarstva. 
kao sto rekoh, ja znam koje su opasnosti posezanja za ad mlijekom. Ali sigurno nisu takve kakve  nadrinovinarka Pat Thomas  ili medicinska sestra Marsha Walker zele prikazati (a i jedna i druga znaju sto rade kad posezu za radovima iz 1920-tih ili naglasavaju da bebe umiru od formule). Sto je, ponovit cu, zalosno. Jer je istina sama po sebi dostatna da se netko dobro zamisli prije no sto krene prema flasici.

----------


## MGrubi

a istina je napisana gdje

iskreno te molim za link, jer želim znati

a što se tiče stručnjaka i ispitivanja treba paziti tko stoji iza njih 
npr:  http://www.tportal.hr/fset.html 
gdje naftaši pobijaju navode o globalnom zatopljenju i svi oni koji nisu potpisali sporazum o smanjenju štetnih plinova

----------


## swenova mama

> istina je napisana gdje


istina jew izmedju razlicitih istrazovanja koja vuku vodu na svoj mlin i u zdravom razumu. Naravno da nije u strucnim radovima iz 1920.-te. 
I dosta mi je.

----------


## VedranaV

> jesi sigurna? Statisticki se moze napraviti bilo sto, a ne mora nuzno biti rijec o kontroliranim skupinama niti domicilnoj skupini. Bojim se da je ovdje rijec jednako kao i o pitanju srednje place u Hrvatskoj, zbroji se sve u djuture i onda podijeli. Tako se i ovdje zbrojilo sve u djuture i pogledalo koliko je djece na adaptiranom, koliko dojeno.


Aha, tvoje pitanje je zapravo bilo koja je skupina rizičnija, a osim toga gledaš kako je napravljeno istraživanje. Ja sam tvoje pitanje shvatila doslovno pa mi je bilo čudno. Naime, ako ni majčino mlijeko ni adaptirano mlijeko nisu faktor rizika, a ostali rizici su ravnomjerno raspoređeni u obje skupine, za ovako postavljeno pitanje bi odgovor bio da u skupini s adaptiranim mlijekom ima više umrlih. Ali to nema veze jer se gledaju postoci. Pa mi je bilo čudno pitanje.

----------


## mc

> Ja sam komentirala konkretne pogresne cinjenice u tom tekstu. Tekst mi zbog toga potpuno izgubio vjerodostojnost. Stil mi jos mogla progutati iako inace nisam pristalica bombastickih naslova i takve vrste tekstova koji su primjerneiji zutoj stampi tipa Imperijal. Ali tu vidim manji problem nego u krivim navodima.


¨

sapienti sat.

p.s. hvala.

----------

> jesi sigurna?


Vidiš, u samo jednom postu sam našao cijelu riznicu obmana u argumentaciji. Čini mi se da je najbolji odgovor na gore postavljeno pitanje:



> The fundamental cause of trouble in the world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt.
> -- Bertrand Russell, "Christian Ethics" from Marriage and Morals (1950)


Nisam stekao dojam da je ostatak diskusije ravnopravno argumentiran pa izvlačim samo jedan hvale vrijedan pokušaj, nažalost potpuno OT i bez reference izvora:



> Evo ti jedan citat o fitoestrogenima:
> 
> The benefits of soya do not end there. For pre-menopausal women the plant oestrogens in soya seem to help dampen down the effects of human oestrogen...


Slijedi iz istog izvora:
"Exactly how soy protein has this effect is still not known although researchers propose several mechanisms. It may work by enhancing bile acid secretion, which has the effect of removing cholesterol from the blood. Another suggestion is that soya protein stimulates the liver to remove LDL cholesterol from the blood or that the isoflavones in soya may act either as antioxidants or in helping blood vessels dilate, thus reducing damage to LDL cholesterol and its build-up on artery walls."

- ovako već zvuči manje bombastično

Izvorni članak ima i popis referenci, samo gdje je izvorni članak? Evo ga:
http://www.eufic.org/web/article.asp...did=3&artid=39
Prvi dio citata nađe se i ovdje: http://www.greensfoods.co.uk/index.a...a_Products.htm




> Opet po stoti put naglasavam da ja ne zelim ni manje ni vise od onoga sto sam vec napisala, a to su iskljucivo moji vlastiti komentari na staj odredjeni tekst.
> ...
> I mislim da je suvisno upucivati uopćene kritike na moj stil komunikacije, radije konrektno navedi gdje ja to nekoga vrijedam, ponizavam, ponasam se necivilizirano. Iz onoga sto si gore citirala se to ne vidi.


Hajdmo se zadržati na prvom dijelu prije "..." jer bi se drugi dio mogao protumačiti kao izazov.

----------


## Davor

Da ne bi bilo zabune, ovaj post gore je moj. Nemam pojma na koju foru mi je prošao bez loginiranja - cijeli čopor Trollova može ovako postati.

----------

[quote]The fundamental cause of trouble in the world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt. 
-- Bertrand Russell, "Christian Ethics" from Marriage and Morals (*1950)[/*quote]
ajde da prestanete pastati citate stare pol stoljeca i vise. Jer vise nisu relevantni.

----------


## mendula

[quote="Anonymous"]


> The fundamental cause of trouble in the world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt. 
> -- Bertrand Russell, "Christian Ethics" from Marriage and Morals (*1950)[/*quote]
> ajde da prestanete pastati citate stare pol stoljeca i vise. Jer vise nisu relevantni.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Da, stvarno, ovo je baš specifično za *1950*.
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

> The fundamental cause of trouble in the world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt. 
> -- Bertrand Russell, "Christian Ethics" from Marriage and Morals (*1950)[/*quote]
> ajde da prestanete pastati citate stare pol stoljeca i vise. Jer vise nisu relevantni.


kad studiras filozofiju, ovo ti je jedna od friskijih referenci s popisa literature   :Razz:

----------


## swenova mama

mea culpa. Moram priznat da nisam ni procitala sta kaze, vec mi se zivac odmah digao na godinu. Pokrivam se usima po glavi i sutim.

----------

